
Machine Learning Engineers Will Not Exist in 10 Years - peter_d_sherman
https://towardsdatascience.com/machine-learning-engineers-will-not-exist-in-10-years-c9cbbf4472f3
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: Don't know if the point argued is, or will be true, or not; but
the article is interesting nonetheless...

